# Home Opener:Knicks @ Cats.7PM 10/30



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hope this is a game I can stomach unlike opening night.So far it doesn't look like the game is in HD.Cheap *** *******s.I got a 37 inch widescreen tv and a third of it's filled with vertical logo.Raymond got fifteen stitches from KG's thuggery,but he's going to play.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess the bobcats are going to be like the panthers.Even when they win they disgust me.They had this game put away and then they just quit scoring.End up playing double OT before you got to get a plane for cleveland...That's going to be ugly I guess.


----------

